# Australian Magpie's



## Albino93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey guys,

For the past 3 or 4 years we've had a pair of magpies that frequently come into our yard for food, we used to feed the 2 magpies (not often enough for them to solely rely on us for food, we were careful on how much we fed them etc) they used to take food from our hands, they always had their nest nearby and we always watched the babies grow each year. We never really saw them at all during the cooler months tho. Last years and this years nest are in the same tree nextdoor which is exciting cause we can see everything lol. However, for the past few days we havn't seen the male around at all, only the female. Then not long ago we had found a dead magpie up the road that had been run over by a car, we are 90% certain that he was that magpie. Its very sad cause we watched them each year build up their families and squabble with other birds etc lol i feel more sorry for the female, losing her partner.


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 1, 2012)

that is sad. magpies morne for one another and go as far as to hold a "funeral" where they will all gather around and be together around the dead bird.. very sad


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Really? im not sure if she's gone near the dead bird or not yet, but everytime i see her, she's at the nest with the babies. Im still not 100% sure if its the male or not but as i said, we havn't seen or heard him in a few days now. They are by far one of my fav birds in Aus and im considering owning one as a pet one day.


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 1, 2012)

ive known a few people to raise them from chick due to the same sort of situations and they are great pets. very loyal.


----------



## SteveNT (Nov 1, 2012)

I had a couple as a kid and they are brilliant pets.


----------



## treeofgreen (Nov 1, 2012)

i thought magpies weren't allowed to be kept as pets? Thought someone told me they were all in the "birds of prey" category with owls, hawks, eagles etc etc. and couldnt be kept? 

I want a pet owl


----------



## jedi_339 (Nov 1, 2012)

justdragons said:


> that is sad. magpies morne for one another and go as far as to hold a "funeral" where they will all gather around and be together around the dead bird.. very sad



Really?? I think that's a load of rubbish.

I've trapped and relocated plenty of aggressive magpies, all males (as they are the swooping birds) The females and young do not mourn the male, a new male moves into the area and pairs with the female sometimes within 24hrs, I've even heard of the new pairing attacking the original male if he returns.

Don't worry Albino93 about the male being run over, yes it is sad if you've watched them for years, however the female will find another bird and they will continue to raise chicks in your area.


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Nov 1, 2012)

Funny how Collingwood supporters really are so similar to real Magpies...


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeh im not too worried, i know she will find another mate, funny tho, they never even attempted swooping us, just other birds lol they even used to come up to our front door and make all the noise they can to let us know they were there and hungry lol.

And treeofgreen, idk about other states but magpies can be kept here in NSW on an advanced bird licence, i would too love to own a bird of prey, a small kite or falcon would be awesome, but not allowed. Does anyone know why?


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 1, 2012)

Magpies 'feel grief and hold funerals' - Telegraph

3 Animals that Have Funerals to Grieve for the Dead- The Art of Behavi



jedi_339 said:


> Really?? I think that's a load of rubbish.
> 
> I've trapped and relocated plenty of aggressive magpies, all males (as they are the swooping birds) The females and young do not mourn the male, a new male moves into the area and pairs with the female sometimes within 24hrs, I've even heard of the new pairing attacking the original male if he returns.
> 
> Don't worry Albino93 about the male being run over, yes it is sad if you've watched them for years, however the female will find another bird and they will continue to raise chicks in your area.



I was told this by a freind a while ago and have noticed it before, birds standing around and nuzzling the dead bird with their beak. im not sure if its the same as with australian magpies but i dont see why not?


----------



## jedi_339 (Nov 1, 2012)

justdragons said:


> Magpies 'feel grief and hold funerals' - Telegraph
> 
> 3 Animals that Have Funerals to Grieve for the Dead- The Art of Behavi
> 
> ...



Completely different birds, like comparing owls and emus really.

I think noisy miners show more emotional attachment then magpies.


----------



## FAY (Nov 1, 2012)

I have always wanted a Magpie as a pet, but not to keep in a cage.


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 1, 2012)

They dont necessarily need to be kept in cage, they could either be kept in a large aviary or can be left to roam around the house all day and only be put in the cage for food/water plus to sleep in at night.


----------



## damian83 (Nov 1, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> I had a couple as a kid and they are brilliant pets.



I'd love one or two, then maybe a long billed corella


----------



## SteveNT (Nov 1, 2012)

treeofgreen said:


> i thought magpies weren't allowed to be kept as pets? Thought someone told me they were all in the "birds of prey" category with owls, hawks, eagles etc etc. and couldnt be kept?
> 
> I want a pet owl



I was a kid when Jesus was a boy. (still am according to the missus:lol: )

We trimmed the flight feathers on one wing and they had full run of the house and back yard. They loved perching on the kangaroo and riding on the long neck tortise. One even followed me to school one day (2km- we used to walk to school last century)

I love owls too but I prefer them in the trees (maggies too these days).

You know the only thing I miss about down south is the maggies chortling in the morning, Mine used to serenade me and it is still my favourite song.


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow u must be old if u were around when jesus was a boy :lol:

If i were a bird i would not like to be bounced around on a kangaroo :/, i think it would give me brain damage lol :? 
we saw some young tawny frogmouths yesterday all huddled up together in a tree, it was cute, wish i had my camera. I do love watching and listening to the birds each day, especially the maggies and cockatoo's, plus the currawongs and butcherbirds.


----------



## SteveNT (Nov 1, 2012)

The maggies didnt ride the kangaroo, they perched on her when she was lying down. They did like to ride the turtle though. Used to peck it on the bum to get a move on.


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 2, 2012)

Ohh i see lol must have been fun, poor turtle.

Some good news, today she was with a male at the nest, im not sure if it is the original male or another one but either way she's paired up again so im happy, they were both in my yard earlier on after some mince meat to feed the babies, kept coming back till they were full lol never satisfied  i need to take some photo's or a video clip.


----------



## lizardmech (Nov 2, 2012)

I think magpies are on the basic Vic wildlife license as well. I have never found anyone breeding captive ones though. I would prefer a pet magpie over many of the larger parrots if given the choice. Anyone more familiar birds know of magpies being bred and hand reared for pets?


----------



## Tsubakai (Nov 3, 2012)

Be careful about feeding too much mince. Maybe add in some insectivore to boost the feed quality a bit. I know you said you don't feed them much but the little buggers will beg you endlessly and you will be surprised how much food they can con out of you.


----------



## geckodan (Nov 3, 2012)

treeofgreen said:


> i thought magpies weren't allowed to be kept as pets? Thought someone told me they were all in the "birds of prey" category with owls, hawks, eagles etc etc. and couldnt be kept?
> 
> I want a pet owl



They are actually one of the few softbill species allowed to be kept in QLD (on a specialist licence)


----------



## NATIVE2OZ (Nov 3, 2012)

Ive helped a maggie raise about 20-25 babies over the last 5 years or so, the original father passed and I think now she is with one of her own offspring.
One year she bred twice and raised babies for months on end, she even tries to give the local Osprey a bit of grief as she flies over.


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Tsubakai said:


> Be careful about feeding too much mince. Maybe add in some insectivore to boost the feed quality a bit. I know you said you don't feed them much but the little buggers will beg you endlessly and you will be surprised how much food they can con out of you.



What type of insects would be suitable, meal worms, crickets? And yeh ur right about that, they tend to come down alot and beg for more, i try not to but sometimes i give in lol cheeky little things thats for sure.


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 3, 2012)

we have some that sit on the verrandah and worble if we keep ignoring it comes and starts tapping the glass door lol cheeky little beggers 

Cathy


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 3, 2012)

NATIVE2OZ said:


> Ive helped a maggie raise about 20-25 babies over the last 5 years or so, the original father passed and I think now she is with one of her own offspring.
> One year she bred twice and raised babies for months on end, she even tries to give the local Osprey a bit of grief as she flies over.



Their could be a chance she's not with her own offspring, wouldnt they know their related in some way? wow wish i could see some ospreys, one of my fav bird of prey. 


Here is a pic of the male, i tend to see the female more then the male tho.
View attachment 269635
View attachment 269636


----------



## jedi_339 (Nov 3, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> Their could be a chance she's not with her own offspring, wouldnt they know their related in some way? wow wish i could see some ospreys, one of my fav bird of prey.
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of the female, i see her more then the male, i very rarely see him these days.
> ...



That second picture looks a lot like a male, admittedly I can't see the back of the neck very well, but it does look suspiciously male from that angle


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeh it is the male, i mislabeled the photo, i didnt actually see the back of the neck either, but it does look more like the male. I did definantly get some photo's of the female tho about 15ish minutes ago, ill put them up in a sec.


----------



## Tsubakai (Nov 3, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> What type of insects would be suitable, meal worms, crickets? And yeh ur right about that, they tend to come down alot and beg for more, i try not to but sometimes i give in lol cheeky little things thats for sure.



Insectivore is a powdered feed that can be mixed with meat etc. Some pet stores and most vets should stock it. 

Otherwise actual insects like crickets and mealworms would be ok as well.


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Tsubakai said:


> Insectivore is a powdered feed that can be mixed with meat etc. Some pet stores and most vets should stock it.
> 
> Otherwise actual insects like crickets and mealworms would be ok as well.



Ohh okay, i thought u were talking about actual insects lol (im not familiar with insect terms), ill have a look at my local pet store and see if they stock it otherwise ill go to the vets, thanks heaps. 

- - - Updated - - -

This is the female, the grey feathers start on the side and get darker towards the back of the neck. Its hard to get a good pic when its dark and cloudy and the batteries are just about dead. :/

View attachment 269655


----------



## Chanzey (Nov 3, 2012)

Sometimes on lunch times at work when we're at a park the magpies usually come straight up and eat out of your hand 

Definitely would make a very cool pet!


----------



## cathy1986 (Nov 3, 2012)

so what about crows or ravens i love them too they are soooo smart i wonder if you could have one of them as a pet

Cathy


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 3, 2012)

hate to be technical but there are no crows in eastern Oz(there is a small crow in WA) they are ravens and yes ravens are very smart (and good looking too)they make good pets.


----------



## damian83 (Nov 3, 2012)

cathy1986 said:


> so what about crows or ravens i love them too they are soooo smart i wonder if you could have one of them as a pet
> 
> Cathy



Apparently crows can be trained and are very intelligent, they are one of the most adaptable animals and that they flip canetoads to eat them.....


----------



## geckodan (Nov 3, 2012)

cathy1986 said:


> so what about crows or ravens i love them too they are soooo smart i wonder if you could have one of them as a pet
> 
> Cathy



Not in QLD.

- - - Updated - - -



dragonlover1 said:


> hate to be technical but there are no crows in eastern Oz(there is a small crow in WA) they are ravens and yes ravens are very smart (and good looking too)they make good pets.



Maybe not where you are but we get Torresian crows up here and they are by far the most common Corvid in SE QLD.


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 3, 2012)

Cant keep any Ravens or crows here in NSW unfortunatly. Really wish we could tho, i only ever see the Australian ravens (Corvus coronoides) around here. Amazing birds they are.


----------



## Tsubakai (Nov 4, 2012)

Join a wildlife care/rehab group and learn to care for magpies/crows etc. Even when they are well and re-released, many of them will return looking to scrounge food. Its just like having them for a pet but they are free to roam. (Not encouraging anyone to feed them too much though as you don't want them to become dependent on you)


----------



## Stimm (Nov 4, 2012)

Having a magpie would be great! Would love to have a kookaburra too (one day). Does anyone know of kookaburra breeders in Vic?


----------



## jedi_339 (Nov 4, 2012)

Tsubakai said:


> Join a wildlife care/rehab group and learn to care for magpies/crows etc. Even when they are well and re-released, many of them will return looking to scrounge food. Its just like having them for a pet but they are free to roam. (Not encouraging anyone to feed them too much though as you don't want them to become dependent on you)



Only problem with the idea of caring for baby crows, they friggin' stink, worst baby bird smell I've ever smelt, and I only had to have them in the car taking them to a carer on a number of occasions........... :lol:


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 4, 2012)

So how does it work?, if i were to choose to care for injured wildlife (birds,reptiles), would i care for them in my home until release day or?


----------



## Rach85 (Nov 5, 2012)

Magpies are great  I handreared one years ago, that my brother rescued off the road. was an amazing bird. He used to jump up and hang upside down and swing on the towels on the clothesline, and he'd sit on your shoulder and catch the flies that flew near you in summer. Or he'd sit on the back of the chair when the family were sitting in the patio and warble away. When he was a chick he was kept in a cage at night, then when he was old enough he started to sleep outside, then moved to a tree next to the house for the night.

he eventually started leaving for longer and longer periods of time, then just left to do his own thing. still see him sometimes though.


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 5, 2012)

Rach85, its amazing how independent they can be and learn how to defend and find food for themselves even tho they are brought up since being a chick.


Heres a better pic (still crappy) of the female, im now 100% certain that our male is still alive, and the one killed was another  does anybody else find this kookaburra photo a little creepy lol

View attachment 269822
View attachment 269824


----------



## Doccee (Nov 6, 2012)

We had a few generations of a magpie family all living together in the same tree, it started when one was a baby and couldn't get back to the nest (tried flying a bit too early), my pop fed it and looked after it till it could fly and get back up there. After that Jacko never left that tree, he got a mate raised his chicks and brought them down to the house to hang out. They loved eating our dog and cat biscuits and they would knock on the door if there was none there, our dog used to open the door to the house too so we would come home and have magpies, dog, cat, chooks and deer all through the bloody house! But it was funny cos Jacko and family would swoop anyone who went near their tree but us, when we moved there were about 5 generations all living together, Jacko must have been about 10-15yrs old and still going strong. Now I wanna go back and see if they're still around!

- - - Updated - - -



cathy1986 said:


> so what about crows or ravens i love them too they are soooo smart i wonder if you could have one of them as a pet
> 
> Cathy



Don't know if it's legal but my mum was telling me my pop had a pet crow that used to love helping himself to the jam, they are amazing birds very intelligent.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Nov 6, 2012)

The biggest problem with keeping magpies (I've had several over the years - rescued windfalls mostly) is that they are one of the most fiercely territorial birds in this country, and often strange birds introduced into the established territory of a magpie will be harrassed mercilessly and eventually killed. Trapping and relocating a magpie is basically condemning it to death.

I have to agree though that they are incredibly intelligent and engaging birds, and they do make wonderful companions, but the problem of territory is difficult to overcome. I have seen a few instances of integration, but it's not common, the usual outcome is the death of the interloper.

Jamie


----------



## jedi_339 (Nov 6, 2012)

Pythoninfinite said:


> The biggest problem with keeping magpies (I've had several over the years - rescued windfalls mostly) is that they are one of the most fiercely territorial birds in this country, and often strange birds introduced into the established territory of a magpie will be harrassed mercilessly and eventually killed. Trapping and relocating a magpie is basically condemning it to death.
> 
> I have to agree though that they are incredibly intelligent and engaging birds, and they do make wonderful companions, but the problem of territory is difficult to overcome. I have seen a few instances of integration, but it's not common, the usual outcome is the death of the interloper.
> 
> Jamie




I have to disagree with you there Jamie,

It has been extensively researched by A/Prof Darryl Jones from Griffith University, and when relocating male magpies during the breeding season the relocation process is quite successful.

The male birds when relocated do not stay in the same territory they are released into, as soon as the cage is opened they head off in whichever direction at generally a decent rate of knots, the resident males will only chase another bird until it clears their territorial boundaries.

The relocated males are obviously displaced however it is not much different to being shafted by a younger or stronger male in their own territory. The main difference being when the birds are released after a relocation they are not trying defend their own territory against intruders, they are immediately 'aware' they are trespassing and as such they avoid any conflict or confrontation, instead staying mobile until they reach another area.

J


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Nov 6, 2012)

There will be a problem where Magpie densities are high and territorial boundaries are tightly managed, if the released bird can't find space or an accepting community to settle in. Having said that, it's probably better than the alternative, chosen in WA, of shooting the offending birds.

J


----------

